# Vibration under normal acceleration



## Demkat (Sep 15, 2017)

2005 Pathfinder. Has some vibration under normal acceleration 30 to 60. Then vibration stops when coasting or maintaining speed. Not the dreaded trans/radiator issue. Thinking motor mounts???


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The vibration can be caused by the following:
- Broken motor mount.
- Worn CV joint.
- internal problems with the transmission.
- Problems with the engine.

Determine if there is any engine vibration while revving up the engine with the car not moving. Observe the motor mounts for excessive movement while repeatedly revving the engine.

To check for worn CV joints, take the vehicle for a drive. To get an accurate reading of the CV axle condition, find a smooth flat surface (such as an empty parking lot) and turn the steering wheel all the way in one direction and drive in a circle. Then turn the steering wheel in the opposite direction and drive in a circle noting any noise or vibration..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They did have a problem with motor mounts breaking in the early years of the R51 Pathfinder. The most common problem was vibration at idle (although all R51's seem to have some vibration at idle normally), but I could definitely see where it could be an issue during acceleration. Another common R51 problem is bad U-joints, both in the front and rear driveshafts. Since the front shaft is always turning regardless of whether it's in 4WD mode or not, you can't simply eliminate the possibility of a bad, front U-joint by test driving in 2WD mode. Usually, you can check them by checking for play in the joints. Part of the reason for their failure is they came with no Zerk fittings for greasing. Also, make sure the plugs are not due for replacement, which is every 105,000 miles; stick with the original type, NGK plugs.


----------

